
Idea Buddy | Give one idea, get ten. - andrewpierno
http://idea-buddy.com
======
andrewpierno
Give 1 idea, get 10 back.

*Idea Buddy made it to the top 10 on product hunt last week. check it out at [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/idea-buddy](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/idea-buddy)

I was inspired by Seth Godin's Alternative MBA and the thousand or so ideas
one of the teams came up with. The takeaway is that the execution is more
important than the idea itself, so here's a public repository of ideas. Use it
for inspiration, or testing your ideas on other people anonymously. See which
of your ideas got the most love, or the most hate.

This is part of my attempt to launch 4 products in 4 weeks. This is the first!

------
edmanet
No Facebook. Can not use.

~~~
andrewpierno
sorry about that, I've heard that quite a bit, I will likely add a twitter
option.

